# Jamming PX4 40 compact



## Mech31002 (Mar 2, 2018)

Has anyone had or heard of issues with the px4 storm compact not reloading correctly. When I shoot the slide comes back and gets caught on the hammer. No feeding issues, if I hit the slide release it goes forward and loads fine. I have even messed with it unloaded and it actually pushes the hammer down when th slide slides back. Don't want to file it down. This shouldnt happen on a gun only 6 months old and less than 500 rounds through it. Any ideas or read anything about this before??


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Has it done this since new? How often does it react this way? Maybe you could post a picture or two showing what it looks like when jammed.


----------



## Mech31002 (Mar 2, 2018)

It's as if my magazine is empty but the slide release doesnt catch it. If I slightly put down pressure on the hammer it slides freely. I was thinking it was the hammer spring but I ordered a new one and that didn't help.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Have you disassembled the pistol before other than for basic cleaning? Has the left side slide release been removed from the pistol at any time? I really don't understand how the slide is getting caught on the hammer, but anyway, I own several PX4 compacts and one is in .40cal and they all work w/o a hitch, been carrying them in one form or another since 2010. I'm very accustomed with them and w/o a doubt some of my favorites. 

Sounds to me that your slide release spring may be missing, or installed improperly?


----------



## Mech31002 (Mar 2, 2018)

When I disassemble it the left slide release will come off if it is not in the down position. That might be the issue, and it might not be getting caught on the hammer at all. I'm gonna break it down later and check that slide release.


----------



## Mech31002 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks guys, it was the slide release spring. All good to go. This is my 4th storm I love them, this just had me puzzled.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Mech31002 said:


> Thanks guys, it was the slide release spring. All good to go. This is my 4th storm I love them, this just had me puzzled.


What happened to it? I've noticed on my full size storm that I have to be careful sometimes while cleaning or I'll knock that little spring out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I take it the spring wasn’t installed correctly?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

